# Wacom Touch Strip



## holzoepfael (18. Januar 2006)

hi all!

Ich hoffe ihr werdet es nicht Leid, Fragen über Wacom Tablets zu beantworten. Aber habe nun 45mins gesucht und habe genug davon.
Nun, ich komme nicht recht klar mit der Einstellung des Touch Stripes (den Tasten im allgemeinen, der Rest ist klar...).
Auf jeden Fall wollte ich die Pinselbreite mit dem Touchstrip erhöhen können. Nur weiss ich nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll. Im Menue unter Touch Strip finde ich nur Zoom, Auto Zoom, Scrollen, Tastenschlag !! 

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## oscarr (18. Januar 2006)

*Tastenschlag* heisst das Zauberwort

So siehst bei mir zb. aus:

PS7
links
,
. 

rechts
CTRL+NUM+
CTRL+NUM-


----------



## holzoepfael (18. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank. Schon definitiv ein Schritt vorwärts. Hab dieses "Tastenanschlag" nicht so recht verstanden. Nur ist jetzt leider das Problem, dass er bei . und , einfach die nächste Pinselform wählt, also nicht direkt den Hauptdurchmesser erhöht. Knn man dass auch noch machen ? 

Mfg Pendejo


----------



## oscarr (18. Januar 2006)

Photoshop 7 zulegen würde helfen  alternativ könnte man auch die passenden Shortcuts für seine Photoshopversion verwenden.


----------



## holzoepfael (18. Januar 2006)

Nun, ich bin im Besitz von PS 7 ! Passende Shortcuts zulegen?
Was heisst das nun?


----------



## oscarr (18. Januar 2006)

Ich meinte damit das sich die Shortcuts meines Wissens geändert haben von 7->CS. 

Also bei mir ist , & . für die Größe der Werkzeugspitzen. Schau doch mal in die Linkliste und such dir die passenden Shortcuts heraus. Keine Ahnung warum es bei Dir/Mir anders ist. Wird dann wohl [, ] bei Dir sein.


----------



## C4T (19. Januar 2006)

Ändern der Werkzeugspitzengrösse liegt bei CS meines wissens auf " ö " und " ' ".
Bei CS2 sollte es genauso sein, denke ich. Wäre schlimm wenn nicht 
Gruss,
C4T


----------



## holzoepfael (19. Januar 2006)

hmm.. Habe nachgeschaut, sind auf "ä" und #..... Hab das aber dennoch nciht hingekriegt. In den Einstellungen ist jetzt ä und das Kreuz habe ich bisher nicht geschaft dort reinzubringen, da, sobald ich auf alt gross drücke, das dort so eingegeben wird. Habe es deshalb auf ö gesetzt, doch mein Touchstrip funktioniert irgendwie nicht... ?! Passiert nichts....
Hier im Browser kann ich scrollen, das Touc Script reagiert also schon.....


----------



## oscarr (19. Januar 2006)

# erhälst Du im Wacom/touchstrip Menü ohne ALT. Genauso wie sonst auch  

Sorry, aber langsam denke ich das Du dich ein wenig dusselig anstellst. Hatte absolut keine Probleme mein Intuos3 einzurichten und ein Profil für Photoshop anzulegen. Das ganze geht ja sogar "on the Fly" sodass man nicht mal irgendwas neu starten muss wenn man etwas in der Wacom Software ändert. 

Also eine halbe Stunde sollte man sich da schon für nehmen das einzurichten aber dann sollte man solche Grundlegenden Sachen wie Touchstrip/brushsize doch hinbekommen.  

Wenns alles nichts hilft dann mal bei Wacom direkt nachschauen. Die haben eine Hervorragende FAQ zu Ihren Tablets wo sogut wie alles beantwortet wird was an Problemen auftreten kann.  

Ansonsten würde mich noch interssieren welche Treiberversion Du für das Tablet nutzt. Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt aber man weiss ja nie Ich nutze 4.91.2 und habe bis auf den typischen DruckintensitätBug mit Photoshop keinerlei Probleme die Tasten des Intuos3 zu belegen. 

Also viel Glück und vorallem Spass mit dem Teil. Wenn es denn mal konfiguriert ist


----------



## holzoepfael (19. Januar 2006)

Danke für das Kompliment. Nun, vielleicht leigt es ja daran, dass ich in der Schweiz wohne, und deshalb eine andere Tastatur habe, aber ich bekomme das "#" nur mit der Tastenkombination "Alt Gross + 2"..... aber wie gesagt, dass war auch nicht das Problem. Ich hab es einfach im PS geändert und dort funktioneirt es via Tatstaur. Aber via Toucstrip geht nix. Es passiert einfach nichts....
Den Befehl via "." und "," habe ich ja Dank der Hilfe auch hingekriegt, also bitte nciht voreilig Urteile fällen, dass bringt mich nciht weiter....
Treiber verwende ich den hier: pc493-3_int.exe

Mfg Pendejo

E: Habs gerade wieder zurückgestellt auf . und , . Jetzt funktioniert auch das nicht mehr. Liegt vielleicht am Treiber. denn hatte ich da noch nciht.....hmmm


----------



## oscarr (20. Januar 2006)

Erstmal Sorry, aber für einen Aussenstehnden wirkt es halt so das Du dich etwas dusselig anstellst. Das sollte kein Urteil sein sondern meine Meinung dazu. Ist ja auch nciht böse gemeint. Oft sind es irgendwelche kleinene Fehler die man durch seine eigene "dusseliglkeit" übersieht und am ende sich an den Kopf fasst und sich fragt warum man da nicht eher drauf gekommen ist 

Ich möchte ja wirklich gerne helfen und tue mein bestens nur kann ich das Problem hier mit meiner PS7er Version und dem Intuos3 absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kann alle Zusatztasten belegen und hatte beim vielen rumprobieren zum optimieren meines Workflows nie Probleme das etwas nicht funktioniert. 

Also ich versuche es nochmal kurz aufzurollen: 

Dein System: 
Win | MAC?
Photoshop 7.0 | 7.0.1? Deutsch | Englisch?
Betreibsystem Deutsch? bzw. welches Tastaturlayout?

Also Du kannst in PS ohne Probleme die Pinselgrösse mit den entsprechenden Shortcuts ändern!? 
Wenn Du dann in der Wacom Software ein Profil für Photoshop angelegt hast und hier bei den Touchstrip-einstellungen die entsprechenden Tasten definierst reagiert das Touchstrip Nicht in Photoshop!?  

Kannst DU das Touchstrip mit anderen Funktionen in PS nutzen?  Natürlich nicht über das Standard Porfil sondern über ein eigenes Photoshopprofil welches Du angelegt hast?  

Hast du evtl. die Einstellung _Touchstrip/Erweitert/spezielle Funktionsbereiche_ deaktiviert? 

Was sagt die FAQ bie Wacom?


----------



## holzoepfael (20. Januar 2006)

Mein System: Win
PS 7.0 Deutsch
Betriebssystem Deutsch, ABER das Tastaturlayout ist Deutsch(Schweiz) !
Aber ich denke, dass sollte alles keine Probleme machen...

Also folgendes die Ausgangslage: Ich installiere von CD mein Tablet (Intuos 3). Ich probiere es aus, setzte die Settings, und merke, dass ich Probleme mit dem Touchstrip habe. Ich weiss nciht, wie ich ihn konfigurieren soll. Du sagst mir, versuche es mit Tastenanschlag -> "." und "," . Ich mache das, und es funktioneirt. Nur ist das bei mir etwas anderes (als die Hauptgrösse der Pinsel zu ändern...). Dann habe ich den neusten Treiber von der Page installiert und die Änderungen vorgenommen, also Tastenanschlag -> "ä" und "ö" gesetzt, da ich Probleme hatte ein "#" reinzubringen. (Deshalb habe ich das in PS verändert auf "ö". Nun passiert auf dem rechten Touchscript gar nix mehr. (Bzw. nur in PS, da ich die Einstellungen nur für PS gemacht habe).... (sonst im Explorer kann ich noch scrollen....)

Mfg holzoepfael


----------

